# Brachypelma boehmei?



## KLiK (Apr 13, 2005)

can anyone tell me about their overall experience with the Mexican Fireleg Tarantula (<i>Brachypelma boehmei</i>)? i am thinking about picking one up and would like to know if it is good for beginners? ive recently gotten into the arachnid seen so far i only have 2 <i>Pandinus imperator</i> and i would like to expand my collection. other then that i have 10years of reptile experience and i currently own 10lizards (4 different species)


----------



## Fred (Apr 13, 2005)

jusy go to www.google.ca and type in "Brachypelma Boehmei care" or use the search hear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KLiK (Apr 13, 2005)

i have already checked out a few sites provided by google, and i would like to hear experiences from people who have them


----------



## Fred (Apr 13, 2005)

I'v never had one before but good luck.


----------



## OldHag (Apr 13, 2005)

Ive had 3 so far! All have been male   UGH Someday Ill get my female!!!!  
I have LOVED them! I would have to say they are my favorite brachy if not my favorite TYPE of tarantula!!! SOOOO pretty.  My first one was VERY mellow! When it was little I would poke it to see if it was  still alive!! It was just very mellow. 
The two I have now are normal and will get nervous and a little hair flicky if I bug them too much!  They are always out in the open where we can see them and very good eaters!  I HIGHLY recomend them!!


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 13, 2005)

As adults or sub adults they are very easy to care for...dry substrate and a hide and a water dish and room temps...they are a bit skittish but they are very beautiful..usually good eaters as well...I have 3 slings... 

Regards, Mike


----------



## KLiK (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks for the replies. i will check them out at the next reptile expo here on the 24th and possibly pick up 1 or 2


----------



## bonesmama (Apr 13, 2005)

Boehmeis RULE!! They are beautiful, easy to keep, and definately on the mellow side. I have a @3 1/2"- er. They are slower to mature, though- so if you don't wanna wait 2 yrs, get a faster growing species- but I LOVE mine!


----------



## bagheera (Apr 13, 2005)

Ahhh but it would be negligent not to mention how calm B. smithii's often are as well. The boemi's are more coloful, but smithi's are great as well, and a bit easier to find. Pretty much any Brachy is easier to care for than a houseplant.


----------



## Schlyne (Apr 13, 2005)

As I understand it, it's a slightly more nervous and prone to hair flicking than a B smithi.  A B smithi is recommended as one of the beginner species of T, so keeping the small differences in mind, you should be set 

My firelegs are either pet rocks, in the burrow, or kicking hair.  And the boehmei is one of the few T's that took 100% to it's burrow against the glass, so I see it all the time.

I need to move the smaller one into a deeper cup so it can burrow..and then it wont' be kicking hair as much  :8o


----------



## Windchaser (Apr 14, 2005)

I have to agree with the others. A B. boehmei is easy to care for and an extremely beautiful T. I have had mine for 4 years now and he is great, though he can be a bit skittish and will flick. He definitely won't be my last B. boehmei.

I will also agree with Bagheera that a B. smithi is another great T.

EDIT: After Schlyne's post, I wanted to say that mine would burrow quite readily when he was small. Now, he will use his hide or stay out in the open. He hasn't burrowed for a couple of years now. So, not only is he beautiful, he is also visible. That is a real plus.


----------



## ScorpZion (Apr 14, 2005)

*i own one*

i like this Tarantula, very beautiful and likes to walk the walls lol. mine is being a pet rock right now but when she feels like it, she puts herself on display. great beginner imo, very slow growing
 ;P


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Apr 14, 2005)

I love these guys.  I have both a B. boehemi and a B. smithi.  I tried to make myself decide between the two, and I just couldn't do it.  My B. boehemi I got as an adult female - and she is just breathtakingly spectacular.  She is quite a kicker, although either I seem to be able to out manuver them or they just aren't affecting me (which is super surprising).  She is not skittish, and mostly very rock-like in that she doesn't wander around much, she isn't skittish at all.  I think she's also in premolt so she isn't even eating.  I personally think that they are very underrated.  

I think they would make a good first T, easy to care for, easy requirements, easy going personalities.


----------



## bugguy1 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have always been a big fan of the Brachys and boehmei is no exception. Nothing beats the colorations of one of these beauties after a moult and the female I have doesn't seem to fade in color between moults like other Brachys seem to. Mine does not burrow and is rarely in its hide - it is almost always visible and makes an awesome display tarantula. People that visit are often drawn to this spider because the colors are so bright and the contrast between orange and black is spectacular. Mine is a very good eater but does have a nervous disposition so I do not handle her. She does flick her hairs pretty readily which is the only complaint I would have about this species as she is starting to go bald. I would highly recommend boehmei (or any Brachy species) to everyone - they are must have tarantulas!


----------



## starchild (Apr 14, 2005)

I got mine a few months ago it was in a fairly small enclosure and was quite skittish at first,  I moved him to a lrger surface area enclosure and he is very settled and does not flick hairs at me anymore when I do tank maintenence.

I agree with all of the posts here they are fantastic looking Ts, this prompted me to get a juvinile,as yet i am unsure of its sex.

anyway here is a pic of by bright beauty.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## bugguy1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Awesome Pic!!!


----------



## KLiK (Apr 14, 2005)

starchild said:
			
		

> I got mine a few months ago it was in a fairly small enclosure and was quite skittish at first,  I moved him to a lrger surface area enclosure and he is very settled and does not flick hairs at me anymore when I do tank maintenence.
> 
> I agree with all of the posts here they are fantastic looking Ts, this prompted me to get a juvinile,as yet i am unsure of its sex.
> 
> anyway here is a pic of by bright beauty.


that is a beautiful T!


----------



## Apocalypstick (Apr 14, 2005)

I have always leaned towards a b.emilia, but I don't hear you guys raving about thier glory as you do the smitty and others.
What about emilias??? Any opinions?


----------



## starchild (Apr 15, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> I have always leaned towards a b.emilia, but I don't hear you guys raving about thier glory as you do the smitty and others.
> What about emilias??? Any opinions?



Apart from my two flame legs, I have two emilia slings,  they are so small at the minute, so javing never had them before i will have to wait and see as they get older.  Pictures of them that i have seen though are quite nice, as far as there temperament goes I still dont know,  I can only suspect that they are like the B.Smithi? 

Does anyone esle want to share their Bohenie and Emilia pics?


----------

